# Perfect Flame LP Smoker



## firstduesmoke (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi everybody!

I'm a newbie that recently bought a Perfect Flame LP smoker from Lowes. I have smoked before, but not with this style of smoker. Does anybody know the best way to generate alot of smoke with this type of smoker? There is a firebox located just above the gas burner. I have soaked wood chips and kept the box full, but still do not get as much smoke as I have with other smokers.  Any other tips about using this smoker would be helpful too if anyone has experience with this type of smoker.
I have smoked several boston butts in the smoker already and they have turned out really well. Just trying to get more smoke flavor in the meat! 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  I don't have a working propane smoker but someone who does will be along shortly.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 17, 2009)

FDS, I use a propane GOSM and when I use to use woodchips, I put them in the box dry. Wet chips will give off a lot of steam before they start to burn. All I use in my fire box now is wood chunks. A couple of chunks that are 2-3 in. in diameter and 1 1/2-2 thick will last me about an hour or so.

What type of wood are you using? Different woods will throw off different flavors of smoke. fruit woods like apple, cherry etc. will give a mild smoke flavor; hickory, oak and pecan a medium flavor and mesquite a heavy flavor.

I usually use a combination of woods when I smoke, a chunk of cherry and a couple of chunks or hickory or pecan. Play around with it and fine the flavor that you like.


----------



## firstduesmoke (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have used black walnut, mesquite, and hickory so far but have used woodchips rather than chucks of wood. Maybe using chucks will allow for longer burning and more smoke. 
I try not to open the smoker much during the process to keep the temps steady and smoke in. 

Have any of you ever smoked a turkey? I've never smoked a turkey but want to give it a try. What is the best type of wood for doing a turkey? 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to smf......  I have that same smoker.... Do NOT trust the thermometer that came with it.... Get yourself a good digital thermometer .. Also u really dont want a lot of smoke, in fact if u dont see smoke but can smell it, that's pefect ...


----------



## Dutch (Jul 17, 2009)

I've done lots of turkey birds in my GOSM. I brine them overnight and them smoke them using hickory and cherry. If you do one, try to find one that's at least 12 pounds. You can do larger birds, but you'll have to cut them in half first.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 18, 2009)

Like a lot folks around her I have dumped my wood pan from my GOSM Big Block.  I went to 9 X 9 cake pan.  Wife wasn't to happy but is she wants to eat then she complied.  I use wood chips, med wood chips and even chunk with this method.  Cover pan with foil and punch a few holes in the foil with a toothpick.  this will hold the oxygen down in your pan and help with smoke control.  If you can smell smoke then its right.  The more you use it the better and easier it will get.  I always suggest a note pad of paper and write down what you do on your smokes.  Then you can reference what ya liked and didn't like.  If your still having hard time with your smoke you can always add some lump or charcoal, just a few pieces lit and lay in there with your wood.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## rad5 (Jul 19, 2009)

Firstdue, does your perfect flame have a cast iron smoke box or the tin box? I picked one up too and mine came with the tin box.... I wanted the cast iron box instead. I too don't get alot of smoke.. I get a lot at first but then the chips turn into charcoal and stop making smoke. I just keep adding chips as the smoke level goes down until I can figure out how to make the smoke last. I guess using chunks is better than chips; they last a little longer.


----------



## pi in sc (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey - I have  the same smoker and love it. Matter of fact, I am just wrapping up some baby backs and a couple of lamb chops...

I used a large coffee can to increase the smoke. I filled it with sand and water and poked lots of hole in the bottom of the can (the wet sand keeps it from collapsing). Then filed it with wood chips and placed the cast iron smoke box on top, and flipped it over so the open end of the can is upside down against the box. Works like a charm. Not only do I get more smoke, but it is nice, thin and even. Bets of all, I am now a little over 5 hours in to the smoke and it is still going strong on the initial batch of chips.

I hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## mgnorcal (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got this model too, and I recently tried adding wood pellets.

Just 4 pellets set near the middle of the bare pan made lots of smoke, which became thin and blue after a few minutes, then went away after 30 or so.  I tried this a few times with the same result.

Anyway, the pellets are easy and super predictable, though I haven't developed a method of sustaining the smoke.
Maybe a beer can with both ends cut off, standing upright, and filled with an inch or so of pellets would give smoke for longer.


----------



## firstduesmoke (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure if the smoke box is cast iron or tin. It's the original part that came with the smoker. 

I have had the same results that others have had- fresh chips smoke for a short period of time then turn into charcoal and don't smoke anymore. I will try wet wood chunks next time I smoke and see what happens. The meat has always turned out good, just trying to make it better. 

I have three usable racks in this smoker, was thinking about doing a pan each of chicken, pork chops, and ribs for my next smoke. Still need to try out a turkey too....so much to smoke and so little time! 

Another question: How long does your propane tank usually last when you smoke? I have smoked twice for a total of about 20 hours and the tank still feels like it has at least another smoke left in it. I keep an extra LP tank on hand just in case! 

Thanks again to everybody for their insight and advice. 

Rick


----------



## mgnorcal (Jul 21, 2009)

The wood chips I have often seen leftover in my pan look to me like they underwent pyrolysis and not a smoldering slow oxidation.  Also, I get a smell sometimes more akin to the smell of singed wood from improper power saw use.

An idea I have regarding the short smoke time and chips turning to charcoal is about air supply.

I notice that if I put a charcoal briquette or two in the pan with the flame on med. to high until it gets lit that the charcoal will really take off after I turn off the gas flame.

Seems to me that the air that enters the smoker is mostly exhaust from the flame and thus would be Oxygen-deprived.  Turning the flame off allows fresh air to enter and feeds the fire better.

The bottom side vents do not seem to have any effect on supplying oxygen to the chip pan.

Not sure how to test this idea though - any thoughts?


----------



## bshep714 (Jul 21, 2009)

Does it weigh 1/2 lb (tin) or 10 lbs (cast)? 

To save propane once I wrap I finish in the oven.

Use a combo of chunks and chips all dry for most smoke. I have the cast box and usually leave the lid off.

BTW Jax warned me of the inaccurate T-meter and it'd true. Get a good multi-probe digital.

I haven't done a turkey yet but I did a brined chicken....delish.


----------



## firstduesmoke (Aug 3, 2009)

All,

Turns out that I have the tin firebox. I smoked a butt and 3 racks of pork ribs last weekend and they turned out really well. Ribs smoked for 8.5 hours and BB for 10. Meat was falling off the bone on the ribs. 
I used black walnut chunks that had been seasoned for about 3 years. I left the lid off the firebox which allowed me to use larger chunks and made for a longer burntime so I didn't have to open the smoker too much. Chunks worked out MUCH better than the wood chips. 
The thermometer was VERY inacurate as several folks have already stated. I'm going to but a digital thermometer, does anybody have suggestions on makes or models that work best? What a shame...new smoker and a terrible gauge. Since temps are so important when smoking you'd think they would have spec'd out a good gauge for the smoker.  
I'm fixing to smoke a turkey soon, I'll let you guys know how it turns out. 

CHEERS!

Rick


----------



## dexter (Aug 3, 2009)

I do not have one of these smokers, but I try to stay away from heavy smoke since joining the forum. I look for the thin blue.


----------



## gutshot (Aug 5, 2009)

I just purchased this smoker today.  I have yet to use it but wanted to know if anyone has a suggestion on a cover.  It has the handle on the side and would rather not buy something that doesn't fit.


----------



## av8tor (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it okay to use a cake pan with a no stick coating as that is all you see any more?  I dumped my GOSM Big Block cast iron pan and been using a large coffee can but it needs replaced.


----------



## gutshot (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Rick,

I did my first smoke tonight on Perfect Flame. Just did some abt's for me and the wife.  Used a combo of dry hickory chunks and chips and got a lot of smoke.  I have a maverick et-73 that I purchased on ebay for about $54. The only thing I don't like is the probe wires are a little short. Other than that is worked flawlessly. I still have to learn how to regulate temp inside the smoker, seemed to fluctuate and had to adjust the gas.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey gutshot, i bought a cover for mine from either home depot or lowes.. It is a cover for a bradley smoker... Fits perfect.....


----------



## gutshot (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Jaxgatorz,

I couldn't find that cover so I had to settle for a cheap $8 cover due to impending rain today.  I will be on the lookout for that bradley cover.  

Can you give me any tips on maintaining temp in the PF?  I smoked some abt's last night and it seemed like I had to keep adjusting the flame to maintain 225 degrees.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 6, 2009)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of good people here thats would just love to help you out in many ways. As far as your smoker I take it that it your is like the Gosm (mine) or a box style smoker it's easy just put your wood in the pan dry is my way. and let it rip. You don't want to see alot of smoke if you can smell it you're doing things right. As far as smoke flavor what kind of wood are you using thats where you get smokey flavor fruit wood are suddle and hickory and mesquite is a stronger flavor so try another type of wood and let us know.
Welcome To The Addiction.


----------



## firstduesmoke (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey guys! 

Hope all is well with everybody. I smoked on Saturday...2 boston butts and chicken breasts. The smoke turned out really well and I've been really happy with my PF smoker. I enclosed a picture, admittedly it's not a very good one but it gives you an idea of what it looked like. The butts smoked for around 9 hours and the chicken about 4. After pulling the pork, I tried a new sauce: Stubbs Honey Pecan. If any of you get a chance, try it out. It was a nice change from the normal. I usually serve my pork naked and allow folks to choose what kind of sauce they want. I offered the Stubbs and my homemade carolina style sauce this time. 
The chicken was smoked on the top shelf in a pan while soaked in white wine and seasoned with salt and pepper. It turned out very tender and we've enjoyed it in salads over the past couple days.

Has anybody tried wings in this smoker? What about seafood? If I smoked bacon wrapped scallops or salmon would it leave an odor in the smoker for the next smoke? 

CHEERS!

Rick


----------



## rad5 (Aug 14, 2009)

Have not done wings yet, but I want to try them.


----------



## justpassingthru (Aug 15, 2009)

Congrats, looks good and I'd love to have some of it.

In response to your wing question, yes you can, I cooked these in my GOSM at 275°-285°, have to keep an eye on them 'cause they cook quick.



Gene


----------



## firstduesmoke (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh man those things look good!


----------



## danielbelltn (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello...I just bought the Perfect Flame LP Smoker..seemed like a bargain at $119. A friend has one and has Wow'd me with the results.

I noticed that someone was smoking with Black Walnut. In my area, it's understood not to smoke or even burn BW in the fireplace. It's so dangerous to respitory health and is considered a carcinogen . I only learned of this when I started doing wood turning. The instructor is also a doctor...he said to be careful even when chipping the wood on the lathe as not to breathe it. 

Just a friendly "beware" of the BW.

I can't wait to get my smoker out of the box and get to business!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 27, 2009)

bought one as an entry level about a month ago and with minor non permanent mods i have had great results with consistent cooking temps.


----------



## got14u (Oct 10, 2009)

what he said ....brineing is the key to good bird


----------



## bblanco81 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Fellas, 
Not sure if this is the correct place to post this but it seems you all have been using a Perfect flame LP, and I had a couple questions.  I was thinking about getting one (need to get before thanksgiving, done the fryed turkey a couple times, now its time to smoke) and was wondering:
-What is the lowest temperature the perfect flame can maintain?
-Does it have good space?
-Has it been durable?

Thank you much!


----------



## bblanco81 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Fellas, 
Not sure if this is the correct place to post this but it seems you all have been using a Perfect flame LP, and I had a couple questions. I was thinking about getting one (need to get before thanksgiving, done the fryed turkey a couple times, now its time to smoke) and was wondering:
-What is the lowest temperature the perfect flame can maintain?
-Does it have good space?
-Has it been durable?

Thank you much!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 20, 2009)

1. durable.....so far so good
2. lowest temp......dunno, haven't temped it but i do know low is too low to move that bird saftly through the danger zone.
3. good space.....o.k. but not for a big bird.....10# maybe...haven't tried.

not sure if i helped you......... a UDS should do just fine.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 20, 2009)

As rob said... Lowest temp should not matter on the turkey, in fact u want high temps (280-330) for poultry... Low and slow doesnt do anything for poultry... Higher temps help get u a crispy skin....I have had a 14# turkey in mine but it was close to not fitting..I love my little perfect flame..I mainly use it for abt's and beans now that i have the lang...It makes a great starter smoker IMO...Happy smokes..
Oh and PS-- DO NOT trust the thermometer that comes in it..Get a good digital therm. Mine is over 50* off !!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 20, 2009)

that's how much mine is off........


----------



## bblanco81 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lol, yeah, ive been getting the impression that the thermomaters that come with it are pretty bad.  Actually i dont think ive ever seen a stock thermomater that has worked with any device ive had.

But thank you, you have answered my questions.  I just wanted to make sure that it can go nice and low for other applications (you know my fat self cant just smoke a turkey, need to smoke all year, all meats lol) and wanted to make sure it was durable.  

One of yall mentioned that you dont want to smoke a turkey low, this will be my first time, so if you dont mind me askin, what temp/for how long total or per pound do you find works good for you?

Thanks again fellas


----------



## bblanco81 (Oct 21, 2009)

So im sorry Jax, just to clarify, your saying that basically smoked turkey shouldnt be smoked, but roasted with smoke at 280-320?  Forgive me if im confused! Also if you know aprx cooking times per lb at that temp, id appreciate it!!!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 21, 2009)

yup.....i have not smoked a whole gobbler so i'm sure some one can chime in on the times but as always go by temp. as for other things i have smoked butts, beef ribs, brisket, whole chix, BBs and spares, ABT's, whole turkey breasts, nuts, and CSRs in this unit and all have came out terrific ........and i am a *novice* at this.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't call it raosted but yeah, higher temps are better for a crispy skin, plus it will help u get out of the danger zone within the 4 hours .. Btw , just noticed i typed 24#'s on my previous post.. I meant to say i have had a 14# turkey in the perfect flame...Sorry its been too long since i did the turkey to remember how long it took ( plus im old)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But the time it takes will vary alot depending on the temp u go with... I THINK my 14#er took about 6-7 hours with the smoker at around 300....Hope this helps.Happy smokes.


----------



## bblanco81 (Oct 22, 2009)

Appreciate the help guys


----------

